# 2.5 I5 Specifications????



## Digiracer (May 5, 2002)

I've heard that this new I5 is supposedly half of the Lamborghini's Gallardo V10. If that's true than don't you feel this engine should be making more powah?
The Lambo makes like 400+ hp & this new I5 squeeks out a pesky 150? note @ some 8valve like rpm too.
Now I realize VW tones everything down so much to not embarrass the VR6 etc etc.
So I wonder what the bottle neck is. 
I bet a combination of the Camshafts, intake manifold, & ECU tuning all sapped up the 50 HP. They probably wanted to give it a broader/torquier powerband too cause the new MK5's weighs like 3300lbs.
Ya gotta wonder if it really is a half lambo lump, sucha waste in a way. Audi is like the King of 5 Cylinder Engine Builders, why would they hack a Lambo V10 to serve time under the hood of a Jetta?
Lets see, develope a new I5 based ona V10 or use one of our own proven I5s we're already tooled up for?
I'm not dogging the engine, I'm excited that VW is doing something new Lambo or Audi based. Yet in a way, for what kind of power it makes & if it really is a Lambo based lump, it's almost as dumb as it is cool, if you understand what i mean.


----------



## shaunmic (May 1, 2004)

lambo engines were exotic 20 years ago but sibce then they have not made any sigificant leaps ahead in technology. they make modest power at best compared to say the new gm v-8's and ford's new v-8's
The vipers v-10 is basically 2 225ci slant sixes mated together but just cause u cut it in half does it mean that it's going to make anywhere near the power of the v-10
I think vw should stick with and improve what they have and we all know that they can make HP without turbocharging so i do'nt see why


----------



## Mortal_Wombat (Jan 29, 2004)

i remember reading somewhere that VW detuned the new I5 so it wouldn't compete with the 2.0FSI engine


----------



## Vee-aR-6ix (Nov 17, 2002)

*Re: (Mortal_Wombat)*

That, and it allows them to be able to easily retune it as competitor's power levels go up so that they don't have to redesign a new engine again in the future. From what I've read elsewhere on the vortex, VW engineers claim the engine is capable of quite a bit more power and they eventually plan to up it as the need arises.


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

*Re: 2.5 I5 Specifications???? (Digiracer)*

How many years has it been since Audi manufactured an I5 engine? 8? 10?
Somthing that has not been brought up is the question of longevity. VW probably expects owners to put at least an average of 15k miles a year on their new I5 Jettas. Most Gallardo's will probably not see 15k in _5_ years. Making a leisurely 150hp will allow the 2.5 to last much longer, with much less costly maintenance, than it would if it were making 1/2 of the Gallardo's 498hp.


----------



## nuugen (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: 2.5 I5 Specifications???? (The Kilted Yaksman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Kilted Yaksman* »_How many years has it been since Audi manufactured an I5 engine? 8? 10?
Somthing that has not been brought up is the question of longevity. VW probably expects owners to put at least an average of 15k miles a year on their new I5 Jettas. Most Gallardo's will probably not see 15k in _5_ years. Making a leisurely 150hp will allow the 2.5 to last much longer, with much less costly maintenance, than it would if it were making 1/2 of the Gallardo's 498hp.

True that...And if the new I5 is built _anything_ like the old Audi lump, it will be a 250-300k motor easy!! I want to see a factory turbo version http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

*Re: 2.5 I5 Specifications???? (nuugen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nuugen* »_True that...And if the new I5 is built _anything_ like the old Audi lump, it will be a 250-300k motor easy!! I want to see a factory turbo version http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Hell, I want to see Hans Dahlback get his hands on it. Then it'd make, what, 900hp?


----------



## ace_vwtech (Jan 13, 2005)

the engine block is derived from the 2.0 aeg(and like) engine except it has much better pcv system, if you pull the dipstick at idle....theres vacume in the cranckcase. The valvetrain looks scary to me with all the roller bearings and lash adjusters but otherwise it still has that audi I5 noise to it, and a cool drain on the oil filter( actually a special tool with a long hose) that the tourag needs to have, and the oil pan is actually higher that the subframe..maybe less oil pan jobs lol


----------



## liquidtension (Mar 25, 2004)

i love VW.. but i was really pissed after reading this .. wtf is with them they always pull this kind of stuff off with all their engines ... i think its ****ing pathetic i know they have business managers and stuff and they make the right decisions for the market status and company most of the time.. but it just sucks that BMW got ~174+ HP with around the same TQ from a 2.5L 12v 20+ years ago (e30 325is) and VW give us a ****ty 150hp out of a 2.5L thats probably a 20v too .. obviously the engine is way more capable.. do they just like being the underdog or what ? i always hear "VW detuned this and that.." its too bad nobody really knows how capable they are and that they are behind the 1000hp+ veyron and many other fantastic cars ... oh well!


----------



## Vee-aR-6ix (Nov 17, 2002)

*Re: (liquidtension)*


_Quote, originally posted by *liquidtension* »_i...VW give us a ****ty 150hp out of a 2.5L thats probably a 20v too .. obviously the engine is way more capable.. do they just like being the underdog or what ? i always hear "VW detuned this and that.."...

If you think in VW's perspective, they are mostly competing with these cars against a slew of other cars that come with 120-160hp 4 cylinders with small amounts of torque. Even those NA 4 cylinders with high torque are generally not a very appealing engine to an older customer due to their aggressive nature. I can only assume that VW is pitting the 5 cylinder against the 4 cylinder demographic so that shoppers will say, "Oooh, the VW has a nice, smooth, torquey 5 cylinder where all of the other cars in it's size/price range come with 4 cylinders. 
Also, if they were to raise the hp output of the 5 cylinder then they'd have to raise the output of the 2.0T so that it wouldn't look bad. Which in turn means that the V6 engines will also need a boost in power. To retune their entire line-up to give customers that are buying less expensive cars an unnecessary amount of power for an "econocar" is just not a very smart move.


----------



## Mr Black (Jan 20, 2002)

*Re: (ace_vwtech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ace_vwtech* »_
the engine block is derived from the 2.0 aeg(and like) engine .........
but otherwise it still has that audi I5 noise to it..........


What is your basis for saying both of these things?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Mr Black)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr Black* »_What is your basis for saying both of these things? 

He is Correct.
I took some pictures last weekend of the Display 2.5 Engine that Volkswagen had on display @ the TO Auto Show.The engine design follows the same pattern VAG has been using for years.
*Inline 5 20V 7A = Inline 4 16V PL + 1 Cylinder*
*Inline 5 2.5 Engine = Inline 4 2.0 AEG + 1 cylinder*
The engine is clearly detuned and It has enormous tuning potential.From the looks of it,this is going to be a hot item for transplanting.Cant wait to see these engine with custom manifolds and Turbochargers....
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mr Black (Jan 20, 2002)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

Been there, seen that, still want to know what authority anyone has to claim that this motor is an AEG +1. Did you measure the bores with a caliper? Nobody has any hard info from VW that I've seen that clearly indicates this engine's lineage- all I've heard is vague claims that it's "half a Gallardo"


----------



## Mortal_Wombat (Jan 29, 2004)

from that guys link


----------



## Mr Black (Jan 20, 2002)

*Re: (Mortal_Wombat)*

Aight, didn't see that. So we have the same bore/stroke as a tall-block (ABA or AEG, as far as I recall). Are the rod lengths the same? Is the AEG coil-on-plug? Cylinder head is obviously different, as is the intake. Oh, and the cam chain.
Looks to me like the cylinder dimensions are the same, but the rest is hardly a carbon copy of any existing motor. 


_Modified by Mr Black at 8:41 PM 2-23-2005_


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Mr Black)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr Black* »_
Looks to me like the cylinder dimensions are the same, but the rest is hardly a carbon copy of any existing motor.

Well you will just have to take my word


----------



## liquidtension (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

lol 
150hp &
*170tq* @ 3,750 rpm 
obviously theres alot of power-increase potential ... 
what cars do these V5's come in ? im sure we already have them here ... do they come in Bora's ? ive seen alot of those here but dont know anything about them


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (liquidtension)*


_Quote, originally posted by *liquidtension* »_lol 
150hp &
*170tq* @ 3,750 rpm 
obviously theres alot of power-increase potential ... 
what cars do these V5's come in ? im sure we already have them here ... do they come in Bora's ? ive seen alot of those here but dont know anything about them

the V5 is going to be phased out.Yes it came in Bora's/Jetta's in europe


----------



## Voodoo.T (Jul 4, 2002)

VR5 does not equal the new Jetta 2.5 5cylinder...


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Voodoo.T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Voodoo.T* »_VR5 does not equal the new Jetta 2.5 5cylinder...








...the 2.5 I5 is replacing it.


----------



## Voodoo.T (Jul 4, 2002)

Just saying they're not the same engine.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Voodoo.T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Voodoo.T* »_Just saying they're not the same engine.

ummm..ok








VR5 = 2.3


----------



## FQP VR6 (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: (shaunmic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shaunmic* »_lambo engines were exotic 20 years ago but sibce then they have not made any sigificant leaps ahead in technology. they make modest power at best compared to say the new gm v-8's and ford's new v-8's
The vipers v-10 is basically 2 225ci slant sixes mated together but just cause u cut it in half does it mean that it's going to make anywhere near the power of the v-10
I think vw should stick with and improve what they have and we all know that they can make HP without turbocharging so i do'nt see why

First of all the Viper engine is an 8 liter monster, and it will for sure have more torque. But american v8s have always lacked in revs. (the 2006 Corvette z06 will change this though







) 
Second the bigger is your engine size , the harder it becomes to maintain a high hp/liter. It is much easier to make a one liter engine with 100hp than an 8 liter engine with 800 hp.; this of course asuuming both engines have the same form of induction system. 
Look at the bugatti... the 8 liter engine produces 1000 hp but they had to use 4 turbos to make it to that figure. Aud for the RS4 has just created one of the best na V8s ever made in the history of automotive . It has a 100hp/liter output and it is a hight revver. Something like an M3 engine with 2 more cylinders. They have proved BMW they can get there even without forced induction. 
The new M6 engine is a 6 liter V10 producing 500 hp. Now that translates to about 83 hp per liter. The bigger the engine the lower is the maximum attainable specific power output. and that is due to the laws of physics
Now let's get back to the I5... If the I5 is half the size of the lambo engine, and the lambo engine produces 400 hp, the I5 could potentially make well over half that number. Given the same cams, and components the I5 will always have a higher specifc power output.
The reason for which it doesn't right now, it is just an economic reason.
It is going to be a mass production engine and it will have to provide the 
biggest ROI to the company thus it makes less power. Less power = cheaper to manufacture


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

this motor is BEGGING for boost and a swap into my 4000 quattro


----------



## Mr Black (Jan 20, 2002)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*

You going to fab up a bellhousing for your Audi tranny so you can mount the Jetta engine longways ?








Keep it simple. You want a 20v five cylinder, put in an Audi 7A. 168 hp right off the bat.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Mr Black)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr Black* »_You want a 20v five cylinder, put in an Audi 7A. 168 hp right off the bat. 

This engine is rumoured to flow more cfm's than the 7A.
More flow = more power http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mr Black (Jan 20, 2002)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
This engine is rumoured to flow more cfm's than the 7A.
More flow = more power http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

The Audi motors and trannies are longitudinally mounted. The new Jetta I5 is transverse. 
More complex = more money.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Mr Black)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr Black* »_More complex = more money.

according to who?
the Audi V8 engine was never made for the B Frame Audi's (well until B6),that hasnt stopped about 12 guys from doing the conversion.
Whatever the case this engine has so much potential to produce power.


----------



## Mr Black (Jan 20, 2002)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
according to who?
the Audi V8 engine was never made for the B Frame Audi's (well until B6),that hasnt stopped about 12 guys from doing the conversion.
Whatever the case this engine has so much potential to produce power.

This is ridiculous. You are talking about taking a transverse engine, paying for the fabrication of motor mounts and machining a bellhousing ($$$) just so you can turn the engine 90 degrees and mate it up to the drivetrain in an Audi Quattro, DESPITE THE FACT that you can already find a five-cylinder engine that bolts up to said drivetrain and can deliver basically infinite horsepower under boost and has decades of R&D already into it. 
Yes, if you want to, as we have seen, you can put a Cadillac V8 in a Volkswagen, as well as a Porsche 944 rwd powertrain, Audi long-mounted I5, etc etc. My point is in this case the benefits are so ludicrously non-existent as to negate the investment in this swap. When the original poster said "wow, this would be a great swap into my Audi 4000", I don't think he fully grasped what was involved.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Mr Black)*

whatever the case....you may not do it but someone else will.
Does that settle it?


----------



## lmx (Dec 16, 2003)

*Re: (FQP VR6)*

First of all the Viper engine is an 8 liter monster, and it will for sure have more torque. But american v8s have always lacked in revs. (the 2006 Corvette z06 will change this though ) 
Second the bigger is your engine size , the harder it becomes to maintain a high hp/liter. It is much easier to make a one liter engine with 100hp than an 8 liter engine with 800 hp.; this of course asuuming both engines have the same form of induction system. 
Look at the bugatti... the 8 liter engine produces 1000 hp but they had to use 4 turbos to make it to that figure. Aud for the RS4 has just created one of the best na V8s ever made in the history of automotive . It has a 100hp/liter output and it is a hight revver. Something like an M3 engine with 2 more cylinders. They have proved BMW they can get there even without forced induction. 
The new M6 engine is a 6 liter V10 producing 500 hp. Now that translates to about 83 hp per liter. The bigger the engine the lower is the maximum attainable specific power output. and that is due to the laws of physics
Now let's get back to the I5... If the I5 is half the size of the lambo engine, and the lambo engine produces 400 hp, the I5 could potentially make well over half that number. Given the same cams, and components the I5 will always have a higher specifc power output.
The reason for which it doesn't right now, it is just an economic reason.
It is going to be a mass production engine and it will have to provide the 
biggest ROI to the company thus it makes less power. Less power = cheaper to manufacture


the gallardo has [email protected] rpm-377 pd feet of torque
now the 2.5 from vw has the capability of 250hp and without a turbocharger i don't know what it would take from a stock perspective to get a 100 hp more without the use of exotic alloys like titanium for internal organs ...


----------



## kimosullivan (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: (Vee-aR-6ix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vee-aR-6ix* »_That, and it allows them to be able to easily retune it as competitor's power levels go up so that they don't have to redesign a new engine again in the future. From what I've read elsewhere on the vortex, VW engineers claim the engine is capable of quite a bit more power and they eventually plan to up it as the need arises.

It also allows the ad wizards to up the number whenever they please. Has anyone dyno'ed this engine yet? Don't believe the number that VW is selling you. My 115 hp ABA 2.0l will put 115 hp to the ground. Add the "correction factor" of 15% and that's 132 hp at the flywheel. Seriously though, how often does VW just up the power without some explanation? The ABA and AEG have been advertized at 115 hp forever. Maybe it keeps insurance cheap.


----------



## Mr Black (Jan 20, 2002)

*Re: (kimosullivan)*

I believe somewhere in the Mk5 forum there is proof of a dyno of the I5 through the 6-speed Tip, put down over 130 hp at the wheels.


----------



## Seanathan (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (kimosullivan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kimosullivan* »_It also allows the ad wizards to up the number whenever they please. Has anyone dyno'ed this engine yet? Don't believe the number that VW is selling you. My 115 hp ABA 2.0l will put 115 hp to the ground. Add the "correction factor" of 15% and that's 132 hp at the flywheel. Seriously though, how often does VW just up the power without some explanation? The ABA and AEG have been advertized at 115 hp forever. Maybe it keeps insurance cheap.

Most 2.0l's put down 100hp at the dyno. Some less. Be happy you have a strong engine.


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (kimosullivan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kimosullivan* »_It also allows the ad wizards to up the number whenever they please. Has anyone dyno'ed this engine yet? Don't believe the number that VW is selling you. My 115 hp ABA 2.0l will put 115 hp to the ground. Add the "correction factor" of 15% and that's 132 hp at the flywheel. Seriously though, how often does VW just up the power without some explanation? The ABA and AEG have been advertized at 115 hp forever. Maybe it keeps insurance cheap.

If your stock 2.0L ABA puts down 115HP at the wheels, either the dyno is off or you have a freak of a 2.0L....


----------



## TDI-NEVER-DIE (Nov 19, 2001)

*Re: (VW97Jetta)*

my 1.9 puts out 141 to the wheels.. hee hee ok, it is a tdi and it is tuned.. lost of great info being posted up.. it should only be a few weeks before someone blows one or two engines... they did that on the touareg, i know a place that did two v10 tdi engines, a few v8's..
maybe one of those guys will post up.. i know they come to the tex from time to time.. i wish i had seen that v10 tdi out of the truck.. what a beast.. just my 2 cents.


----------



## VR6-Luke (Mar 6, 2005)

*Re: (TDI-NEVER-DIE)*

went to the dealer and saw the new jetta today. i think the new look is growing on me but its no Mk3







anyways the thing red-lines at like 5600-5700 rpm. haven't driven one yet but so far not impressed with the i5 http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## i81b4u (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
He is Correct.
I took some pictures last weekend of the Display 2.5 Engine that Volkswagen had on display @ the TO Auto Show.The engine design follows the same pattern VAG has been using for years.
*Inline 5 20V 7A = Inline 4 16V PL + 1 Cylinder*
*Inline 5 2.5 Engine = Inline 4 2.0 AEG + 1 cylinder*
The engine is clearly detuned and It has enormous tuning potential.From the looks of it,this is going to be a hot item for transplanting.Cant wait to see these engine with custom manifolds and Turbochargers....
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Did you get a look at the bolt pattern where the bellhousing bolts on to the motor. The older 5cyl motors were very different from the pattern VW has used for 4 cyl applications since the Rabbit/Golf debut. 
It would be great if this new motor would mate to the 4cyl pattern, for future swaps, but somehow I would think it would be more like the VR6, having the extra power and torque.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (i81b4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *i81b4u* »_Did you get a look at the bolt pattern where the bellhousing bolts on to the motor. The older 5cyl motors were very different from the pattern VW has used for 4 cyl applications since the Rabbit/Golf debut. 

The Audi guys dont have to worry about that since the longitudinal gearbox has a dual bolt pattern bell housing.

_Quote, originally posted by *i81b4u* »_
It would be great if this new motor would mate to the 4cyl pattern, for future swaps, but somehow I would think it would be more like the VR6, having the extra power and torque. 

I am unsure if the new I-5 will bolt to an I-4 Gearbox as I dont think VW's had a dual bolt pattern bell housing.That being said,I would just transplant both the engine and gearbox together.


----------



## stuttgart23 (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: (VW97Jetta)*

"If your stock 2.0L ABA puts down 115HP at the wheels, either the dyno is off or you have a freak of a 2.0L...."

LOL!!!


----------



## Godlike (Mar 18, 2001)

*Re: (stuttgart23)*

how good of an engine is this compared to the 5 banger that's been kicking around in boras and golfs (in europe) the last few years?
the output specs are the same if i remember correctlly..


----------



## Mr Black (Jan 20, 2002)

*Re: (Godlike)*

The VR5 was up to 170 hp in the last iteration. THe new I5 starts at 150, which is where the VR5 originally started


----------



## swedishiron (Apr 1, 2005)

Volvo S40 2.4i engine:
2.4-Liter, 5-Cylinder, Double Overhead Cam with Continuously Variable Valve Timing (CVVT).
Horsepower: 168 @ 6,000 rpm
Torque: 170 @ 4,400 rpm


----------



## mj6234 (Jan 24, 2002)

*Re: (swedishiron)*

Wiz, why are you getting so excited about this motor? In most cases, the VR6 would be a better swap than this new motor. Just to be different?


----------



## TURBOPHIL (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: (mj6234)*

Guys, you gotta give vw credit, the new I5 motor is a HUGE improvement over the base 2.sl0w engine. If this is the replacement engine for the base vw jetta then this is great. Just think within a few months when the tuners get their hands on this, with a chip and some exhaust work 170+hp should be easily attainable. Not to mention when the boostheads decide to slap a t3/t4 on that engine we should see some 400whp hopefully. 
It is so easy to forget, but I remember when I had my 1st vw, a 1985 2 door jetta, I was lucky to get 120 whp out of it with ported head, cam and headers, then when I got my hand on a 2.0 16v with some cams I thought this was really fast with just about 145hp; that was almost 10 years ago.
In reality 150 hp out of a base jetta gets a http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif from me. Not to mention the handling of the new mk5 is excellent for a sotck vw.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (mj6234)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mj6234* »_Wiz, why are you getting so excited about this motor? In most cases, the VR6 would be a better swap than this new motor. Just to be different?

according to who?
The most powerful VR6 on vortex is nycvr6 and he is putting down 632 Whp @ Godly amounts of boost. (35+)
The I-5 is a proven power house due to less internal friction robbing the true potential of the engine.There guys over in Norway getting 700+Whp out of them.Javad over @ 034 Motorsports is putting down 520 Whp @ 30 Psi on a stock intake manifold and has 700cc less.
With this new engine,the same technology that was used on the previous 7A/AAN/3B engines can be used on the BGP.This engine supposidly flows more than any of the old inline 5 engines and I cant even begin to imagine what forged internals + a Big turbo will do for it.


----------



## Mr Black (Jan 20, 2002)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

He's got a point








Only way I can see VR6 being a better bet is the potential for displacement increases (or with the newer 3.2's, they're already bigger)


----------



## TeamTHP (Mar 7, 2002)

*Re: (Mr Black)*

You guys should all look at it like this. At least there is a lot of potential lying in the "cheaper" engine.
Oh and Damn this engine has a long stroke!


----------



## mj6234 (Jan 24, 2002)

*Re: (TeamTHP)*

What does it redline at?


----------



## vwpat (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: (TeamTHP)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TeamTHP* »_You guys should all look at it like this. At least there is a lot of potential lying in the "cheaper" engine.
Oh and Damn this engine has a long stroke!
same stroke as the 2L.


----------



## Vee-aR-6ix (Nov 17, 2002)

*Re: (mj6234)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mj6234* »_What does it redline at?

2nd post down from the top of the page.


----------



## yoVWmon (Apr 7, 2001)

*Re: (TDI-NEVER-DIE)*

So does anyone know of any R&D on this motor? Man, this is half of a Lambo lump, it can be tuned! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Nonlinear Optics (May 14, 2003)

*Re: (yoVWmon)*

9.5:1 compression ratio - not too shabby
I'd put money this thing could handle a disco potato @ 22psi all day long and be relatively happy. I doubt it has as good of a bottom end as the D-B 2.4L I4 found in the SRT-4. I'm personally curious as to what would fail first on this engine under boost - rods, rings, etc .... ?


----------



## mj6234 (Jan 24, 2002)

*Re: (Raman Gain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Raman Gain* »_9.5:1 compression ratio - not too shabby
I'd put money this thing could handle a disco potato @ 22psi all day long and be relatively happy. I doubt it has as good of a bottom end as the D-B 2.4L I4 found in the SRT-4. I'm personally curious as to what would fail first on this engine under boost - rods, rings, etc .... ?

I'd say any GT28RS is too small for this motor. Garrett says the GT28RS is meant for 1.8L-2.2L displacement motors. Something like a GT30R would be a better choice.


----------



## yoVWmon (Apr 7, 2001)

*Re: (mj6234)*

You know what's going to be sick???
When one of these AM tuners makes a turbo kit for the I5 that the 2.0T can't touch. I seriously think this is going to be the motor to have in this car. The 2.0T may draw a lot of HP from a chip, but once thats done your paying for the turbo upgrade and your .5L and a cylinder less. 
As long as the aftermarket get's off this "1.8T 2.0T kick" and supports this engine it will stomp all!


----------



## 4ceFed4 (Apr 3, 2002)

*Re: (yoVWmon)*

I don't even remember where I read this, but the I5 being 1/2 of the Gallardo's V10 is a bit of an overstatement. VWOA had to cut major costs producing this motor, and with that came many of the important aspects that gave the V10 its power figure. Two things I remember hearing about are the loss of variable valve timing that the Gallardo has, and major intake and exhaust manifold revisions. It's still not a bad base motor...


----------



## Mr Black (Jan 20, 2002)

*Re: (4ceFed4)*

I thought the I5 had variable cam phasing??


----------



## ron717 (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: (Mr Black)*

Does anyone know if the PZEV emissions outside of Calif is ok? In New York, PZEV is also sold, but the sulfur content in the gas is higher than in Calif--so won't this be an issue in New York as far as performance and problems with this emission?


----------

